# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur > Thai Musik >  Taxi - heyhey

## schiene

Bin ja nicht der große Fan von Thaimusik,aber der gefällt mir ganz gut.
[youtube:jbl4jlis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H20Y82Mk9Yw[/youtube:jbl4jlis]

----------


## Greenhorn

> Bin ja nicht der große Fan von Thaimusik,aber der gefällt mir ganz gut.


Wenn man bei so einem Lied wenigstens den Refrain mit singen Kann, wird das ganz schnell zum persoenlichen "Ohrwurm"
Gefaellt mir auch:" hey, hey ,hey, .. hey, hey, ..hey jey, hey
Er singt eigentlich weniger ueber ein Taxi sondern mehr ueber seine Liebe zu Frauen, besonders zu einer, die er vor Jahren an einen Fallang verloren hat, ... damit er jeden Morgen an den Typen erinnert wird, rasiert er sich regelmaessig den Schaedel, 
aber in etwa 10 Jahren wird seine Kleine wieder nach Thailand kommen, dann nimmt er ein Taxi zum Flughafen, ....
hey, hey ,hey, .. hey, hey, ..hey jey, hey

Siehste, hat ernorme Vorteile, wenn man Thai lesen kann  ::   ::  
 ::

----------


## schiene

Die Band heißt doch mit Namen Taxi!?oder irre ich da??

Hier noch zwei weitere Titel der Band
[youtube:294y1zpg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p89nCEJ9ENI[/youtube:294y1zpg]

[youtube:294y1zpg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmwECJcFHhg[/youtube:294y1zpg]

----------


## Daniel Sun

Jep, die Band heißt TAXI und versteht sich wohl als so eine Art thailändisch Punkband oder so...

Hab schon ein, zwei Mal ein Konzert von denen gesehen, einmal auf Phuket das hab ich dann auch vollständig mitbekommen und einmal in Bangkok, da aber nur noch die letzten zwei Lieder.

----------

